

Ask HN: How to securely purchase a project? - bukka

I am looking into purchasing a website&#x2F;project. How can I assure that I do not get scammed or tricked, which method should I use to perform the transaction.
======
iancarroll
Put the money into [http://escrow.com](http://escrow.com) Get the files
Release the money

------
wusatiuk
there are several escrow services out there which are not meant especially for
web projects but you could use them.

it depends on the country of buyer / seller, the amount we are talking about
and so on... there are several ways of buying something securely.

